# Nautical Mile (using non-MAC products) [TONS of pix!]



## ChoRadcliffe (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey everyone! Hope you’re all doing well. So this is only my third post on Specktra and my second tutorial ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I did a sort of nautical look, but like my first tutorial (Up in Smoke (for the Frugal at Heart) (VERY pic heavy!)), I didn’t use any MAC products, much less MAC products from the Naughty Nauticals collection. I think the most expensive item I used is the Coastal Scents Stippling Brush, which was $6.95 on sale. So if you’re intrigued, read on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should mention I’m making this up as I go along and it was the middle of the night so pardon my incompetence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 *WHAT I USED*





*Top Row*
 Maybelline Age Rewind Undereye Concealer in Yellow
 L’Oreal True Match liquid foundation SPF 17 in W4
 ELF Brightening Eye Color quad in Blue Moon
 Capful of water
 Maybelline Cool Effect Cooling Shadow/Liner in Gives Me the Chills
 Bon Bons Eye Shadow Powder in White
 Bon Bons Eye Shadow Powder in Blue
 Jordana Easyliner for Eyes in Black
 L’Oreal Voluminous Mascara in Black
 Lancome Le Crayon Lip Contour in Cherub
 Victoria’s Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Toasty Almond (I think… the sticker came off)

 *Bottom Row*
 Bonne Bell Powder Bronze in Golden Tan
 Milani Powder Blush in Luminous
 ELF Mechanical Eyelash Curler
 ELF Foundation Brush
 Coastal Scents Silver Duo Fiber Stippling Brush  
 ELF Bronzing, Blushing, and Blending Brush
 ELF Eye Shadow Brush
 emergency girl Blend That Shadow! Brush 
 emergency girl Line ‘Em Up! Brush

 




 1. Start with the horrid and blinding, yet necessary naked face. I swear I usually don’t look this horrible without makeup… haha. At least I hope not anyway…









 2. Dab concealer onto blemishes and blend with a foundation brush. This is what we call the wrong concealer color; it’s actually a yellow concealer for under eyes, but I figured it’d be all right as long as I put foundation over it.








 3. Dab foundation only over where you dabbed the concealer. (I don’t really like to wear a face full of liquid foundation.) Stipple and blend it in with a stippling brush.











 4. Curl lashes and fill in brows with a liner brush and dark brown shadow.








 5. Apply silver eye pencil to lid as a base of sorts. 











 6. Apply a white shimmery loose powder shadow to the inner half of the eyelid. Pat it on rather than swipe since loose powder can get a bit messy. (The white shadow is more visible in person.)














 7. Use a blending brush to grab a little dark blue and aqua blue shadow (I didn’t have a primary blue or another blue in between those two colors) and apply it to the outer corner and crease. Place tip of brush at the outer corner and make tiny circles or windshield wiper motions to blend inward in crease and onto lid. 











 8. Use the same blending brush (wipe off if necessary) to highlight brow bone and blend out blue shadow.








 9. Wet a liner brush and apply dark blue shadow to the outer half of lower lid and smudge ever so slightly.











 10. Thinly line top lash line and lower waterline with a black pencil. Maybe a blue pencil woulda been better… hmm…








 11. Apply mascara. I only applied one coat here.

















 12. And there you have it for eyes! I wish you could see how pretty and vibrant the colors actually are in real life; this was done at night so the lighting was horrible and I’m still learning to take good tutorial pictures. But let’s move on shall we?  








 13. Contour! With a contour brush and bronzer or whatever you choose. Make your special face and apply contour under cheekbones, under jaw line, on temples, and where ever else you usually contour. 








 
14. Apply blush onto cheekbones with stippling brush. As you can tell, I had to repress my blush since it shattered before. 








 15. Line lips and fill in. I’ve never used this color before so hopefully it doesn’t look too bad with the eyes. 








 16. Apply lip gloss and you’re all done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh wait…

 17. Remember to let down your hair. (Pardon the mess that is mine.)









On the phone with my boyfriend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I need to learn how to take pictures... too much flash.

And of course, you gotta have... *the before and after.*








There ya have it! Thanks for sticking with me. I wish I had a more true blue, but I don't think it came out too badly, right? Any CC definitely welcome, I'm still learning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*: Darn... I just realize my mom bought me this Maybelleine ExpertWear Eye Shadow trio in Blue Slate a while back. This woulda been good with this look too and the blue is a little closer to what I was looking for. Oh well.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 10, 2008)

Very pretty...before and after.


----------



## Gadook (Jun 10, 2008)

really pretty! 
I love the lip color, good choice


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 10, 2008)

great tut, thanks!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome. how did you like the L'oreal True Match foundation?


----------



## ChoRadcliffe (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_awesome. how did you like the L'oreal True Match foundation?_

 
It's all right, I suppose. I'm actually finishing up my second bottle. Good coverage, although it will emphasize dry skin as I've noticed during the wintertime. Staying power is mediocre, but I hardly ever use powder to set so that may be why. The new formula has SPF 17, which is always great. I really only use it because I'm horrible at choosing foundation colors and this is the first real liquid foundation I've had that's close enough to my skin color.

I think I'll start on the trek to find another liquid foundation after this one though. Wish me luck... I'm going to kill myself just trying to color match.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 10, 2008)

Really pretty!!!
I love your hair!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 10, 2008)

This is beautiful! I usually don't care for colorful eye shadow, I prefer more of a natural make up look, but I love this! You managed to make it colorful, with out being too much, or too heavy. Great job! I look forward to more of your tutorials.


----------



## eenerkwak (Jun 11, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the lips on you :]
<3
everything else is great too!


----------



## white_poplar (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## nightflight (Jun 12, 2008)

love your eye makeup


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jun 12, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is really pretty and looks very simple! 
Good tutorial!


----------



## ChoRadcliffe (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllisonWeaver* 

 
_This is beautiful! I usually don't care for colorful eye shadow, I prefer more of a natural make up look, but I love this! You managed to make it colorful, with out being too much, or too heavy. Great job! I look forward to more of your tutorials._

 
I'm glad to hear it. =] I know what you mean, I usually go au naturale when it comes to makeup and the looks I post, I usually never wear outside my bedroom. I love the blending and the vibrancy of the looks on here and on other makeup sites, but I could never ever see myself wearing something like that. I prefer to look at them and admire them from afar.


----------



## milamonster (Jun 20, 2008)

i loove this look
and you are gorgeous with or without makeup!
do more tuts! =)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 20, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 20, 2008)

Very pretty...


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 20, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2008)

love it, you are gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

so pretty! thanks!


----------



## pichima (Jul 6, 2008)

great tut! 
you're gorgeous!


----------

